# Comment on Exotic Flowers



## unnecessary (Sep 4, 2007)

I was at a local garden and spotted these exotic looking flowers. All C&C is wanted.

1.






2.





3.


----------



## castrol (Sep 4, 2007)

Beautiful! 

Welcome to the Photo Forum!


----------



## unnecessary (Sep 4, 2007)

thx for the warm welcome!


----------



## ~Stella~ (Sep 4, 2007)

The last one, in particular, is lovely.


----------



## cindyg2024 (Sep 4, 2007)

All beautiful shots!


----------



## Campbell (Sep 4, 2007)

Wow, very nice shots. Great colors and I like the composition.


----------



## AbelR74 (Sep 4, 2007)

Great job!  Good eye on these shots!

Also, welcome to the forum!


----------



## Sweetsomedays (Sep 4, 2007)

They are wonderful. That last one is just amazing.


----------



## ~Stella~ (Sep 4, 2007)

I came back to look at the last one again - I just love it.


----------



## Sideburns (Sep 4, 2007)

These are 3 of the best shots I've ever seen.  Those flowers are beautiful, and the compositions are nearly perfect.  I love the contrast, the saturation, EVERYTHING about these!


----------



## unnecessary (Sep 5, 2007)

Thanks alot guy and once again thanks for the warm welcome. I'm lookin foward to posting more pictures on this great website.


----------



## dkedmi (Sep 5, 2007)

wow!
Beautiful!


----------



## unnecessary (Sep 12, 2007)

dkedmi said:


> wow!
> Beautiful!


Thanks man, I really appreciate it!


----------



## ga_shooter (Sep 12, 2007)

They are all outstanding, the third one is the best. It is truly an amazing shot.


----------



## Krauw (Sep 12, 2007)

They all look nice, especially like the reflection in the water!


----------



## The_Traveler (Sep 12, 2007)

these are blindingly sharp (and beautiful).
what lens did you use?


----------



## Method (Sep 12, 2007)

the last one is great. as calm as a mirror. a great reflection.


----------



## Icon72 (Sep 12, 2007)

All three are great but the third one really stands out. You keep posting pictures of this quality and we'll all be able to say, "That's Unnecesary", without even looking at the name. 

Welcome to TPF.


----------



## unnecessary (Sep 13, 2007)

The_Traveler said:


> these are blindingly sharp (and beautiful).
> what lens did you use?


 
Thanks alot! These were shot with the 55-200VR and D50 body.



Icon72 said:


> All three are great but the third one really stands out. You keep posting pictures of this quality and we'll all be able to say, "That's Unnecesary", without even looking at the name.
> 
> Welcome to TPF.


 
HAHa thanks for the warm welcome, ill try to make a name for myself


----------



## iCh4z (Sep 13, 2007)

3 is very well done with the reflection. good work!


----------



## unnecessary (Jan 14, 2008)

old bump for new people and ones that missed....


----------



## IndieMe (Jan 14, 2008)

I enjoy the last one best, reflection off the water is uniqe.


----------



## Lyncca (Jan 14, 2008)

These are stunning.  I love the angle on all of them, but the last is my favorite


----------



## Rabieshund (Jan 14, 2008)

Good thing you bumped! Amazing shots.  I never like flower shots, I though, but this is really great. Last one is my fav!


----------



## c_armsworthy (Jan 14, 2008)

I LOVE that third shot. Just breathtaking!


----------



## GeorgeUK (Jan 14, 2008)

Genuinely beautiful, well done


----------



## Lorielle99 (Jan 14, 2008)

very beautiful, i love 1 & 3.


----------



## unnecessary (Jan 14, 2008)

I guess #3 is a for sure winner!

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Jaymz77 (Jan 14, 2008)

#3 for sure.. very nice!


----------



## RockDawg (Jan 14, 2008)

Those are freaking incredible!!! I can only pray someday I'll be able to takeshots like those.


----------



## skithe49th (Jan 15, 2008)

Wow! really love Number 1 Where were these taken, cause its the dead of winter here. ha ha


----------



## sirsteezo (Jan 15, 2008)

#3 is awesome


----------



## MissMia (Jan 15, 2008)

Jumping on the Love #3 Bandwagon!


----------



## Viperjet (Jan 15, 2008)

Wow, #3 is super!!  Get big prints and sell 'em!!  I'll buy one!!


----------



## ryankam (Jan 15, 2008)

3 is amazing. love the reflection :thumbup:


----------



## unnecessary (Jan 15, 2008)

Viperjet said:


> Wow, #3 is super!!  Get big prints and sell 'em!!  I'll buy one!!



HAH I do have 1 #3 Big print left right now. Its a 12x18. I never realized #3 was that great of a shot!


----------



## unnecessary (Jan 15, 2008)

The_Traveler said:


> these are blindingly sharp (and beautiful).
> what lens did you use?



Lens used was the Nikkor 55-200VR. I was laying flat on the ground trying to get that shot. Took about 25 shots trying to get it straight. The reflection is black water.


----------



## unnecessary (Jan 16, 2008)

skithe49th said:


> Wow! really love Number 1 Where were these taken, cause its the dead of winter here. ha ha



Sorry missed your question, i actually took these back in the summer.


----------

